# Alchimie Spezialisierung



## V3LoX (20. Januar 2008)

Hi, 


Ich werden bald Level 68 und frage mich welche Spezialisierung ich nehmenen soll.

Was würde mir (als Schamane) am meisten bringen. Es wäre auch nett, wenn ich mit der jeweiligen Spezialisierung auch noch etwas verdienen kann.


MfG

V3LoX 

PS: Ich war mir nicht sicher ob ich es hier im Alchimie Forum oder im Schamanen Teil posten sollte.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tirkari (21. Januar 2008)

Elixier oder Tränke, ist beides nett, und brauchst du im PvE auch beides.
Tränke sowieso immer, Elixiere hauptsächlich in Heroic-Inis und Raids.
Und verdienen kann man auch mit beidem gut, schließlich brauchen alle anderen das Zeugs ja auch - und da man es öfter als einmal pro Tag machen kann, procct es auch deutlich öfter als bei Transmutationen (was ja in letzter Zeit zusätzlich auch noch etwas verbuggt war)

Aber was ich mich frage ist, wieso du dafür nen neuen Thread brauchtest, Antworten auf die Frage: "Hilfe, welche Spezialisierung ist die Beste?" gibt es hier im Forum doch eigentlich schon zu hauf ...


----------



## Issen1 (21. Januar 2008)

Ich habe Meister der Elixiere gewählt, denn IMO kann man das wesentlich öfter gebrauchen als Meister der Tränke, die man sowieso nur noch im raid braucht, überall sonst kann man schließlich auch die billig nachgeworfenen benutzen.
Meister der Trans. ist wohl eher nicht zu empfehlen, da man es halt nur 1x pro tag verwenden kann.

MfG
Issen


----------



## Black_Hawk (9. Februar 2008)

Hi was würdet ihr mir denn Raten als Dudu? 
Ich möchte gerne viel/schnell Geld damit verdienen und es soll auch gut brauchbar sein für den eigengebrauch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rastik (22. März 2008)

Tirkari schrieb:


> Elixier oder Tränke, ist beides nett, und brauchst du im PvE auch beides.
> Tränke sowieso immer, Elixiere hauptsächlich in Heroic-Inis und Raids.
> Und verdienen kann man auch mit beidem gut, schließlich brauchen alle anderen das Zeugs ja auch - und da man es öfter als einmal pro Tag machen kann, procct es auch deutlich öfter als bei Transmutationen (was ja in letzter Zeit zusätzlich auch noch etwas verbuggt war)
> 
> Aber was ich mich frage ist, wieso du dafür nen neuen Thread brauchtest, Antworten auf die Frage: "Hilfe, welche Spezialisierung ist die Beste?" gibt es hier im Forum doch eigentlich schon zu hauf ...




hi.weiß du wie kann ich in labor getrenke erstelen?habe alle zutraten aber ich weiß nicht wie weiter.bin 66LV.danke dir


----------



## MirageWhip (23. März 2008)

meinst du fläschchen?

wenn ja einfach nur an den tisch stellen (alchilabor) und los gehts, was anderes kann man da eigentlich nicht machen


----------



## Shuiju (26. März 2008)

hallo zusammen,

Wollte jetzt keinen eigenen Thread aufmachen, da das Thema eigentlich genau passt.
Ich bin jetzt mit meinem Twink lvl61 und habe alchiskill 370. 

Ab welchem Level kann man sich denn überhaupt spezialisieren?

Und wo ist der Lehrer für die Elixier-Speziallisierung?


----------



## Affendinerbobo (26. März 2008)

lvl 68, 330skill

Ehrenfeste/thrallmar

bekommst  eine Quest, wenn du diese erfüllst bist du der jeweilige Meister


----------



## Uzghul (25. April 2008)

Hi,

ich wollte mal was nachfragen.

Zur Transmutationsquest benötigt man ja 4 Urmacht..
Einer hat mir das erzählt:

_also ich empfehle:
diese quest ist zu teuer. macht einfach die q Meister der Tränke, die weitaus billiger ist. danach verlernt ihr ainfach diese und werdet Meister der Transmutation. das kostet euch ca 250g weniger._

Funktioniert das wirklich?
Das man nur eine Speziquest macht und danach frei welcheln kann, ohne die Quest der anderen machen zu müssen?

thx für eure hilfe

lg
Uzi


----------



## Lootelf (25. April 2008)

Ja, das funktioniert.

Du macht eine Spezialisierungs-Quest und kannst dann deine Spezialisierung jederzeit gegen Zahlung eines gewissen Goldbetrags (afaik 150G) ändern.


Als erfahrener Alchi kann ich dir jedoch von einer Transmutationsspezialisierung abraten. Da auf alle Transmutationen sehr lange Cooldowns sind, profitierst du von möglichen Mehrfach-Procs fast überhaupt nicht, da sie praktisch verdammt selten sind. Vorallem, seitdem mit Patch 2.1 oder 2.2 die Mehrfach-Proc-Chance für Alchimisten spürbar gesenkt wurde.

Am meisten lohnt sich m.E. eine Elixier-Spezialisierung, da du mit dieser Spezialisierung Mehrfach-Procs auf Fläschchen haben kannst.
Zweitatraktivste Spezialisierung ist für mich die Trank-Spezialisierung. Du wirst damit zwar fast ausschließlich Mana- und Gesundheitstränke herstellen, da es sich dabei aber um die klassischen Consumables handelt, die in jedem Raid hundertfach verbraucht werden, ist auch diese Spezialisierung mit eine der sinnvollsten im Spiel.


----------



## Uzghul (25. April 2008)

Ah thx für die Antwort.

Ich kann erst ab LvL68 und Skill 350 mich spezialisieren oder?

lg
Uzi


----------



## Lootelf (25. April 2008)

Die Spezialisierung geht, soweit ich mich noch erinnern kann, sogar schon ab Skill 330. Da bin ich mir aber nicht 100%ig sicher.

Level 68 ist aber sehr realistisch, da ich z.B. für meine Elixier-Spezialisierung nach HDZ2 (Schwarzer Morast) musste, wo wir damals als frischgebackene 70er noch unsere kleinen Schwierigkeiten hatten.


----------

